# Desperately needs rescue!



## gopotsgo (May 21, 2009)

This beautiful little girl is at the Orange County shelter. She has glaucoma and that can be very painful. My local rescue does not have a foster that can take her though they are willing to take her on. I've sent this info to Edie of AMAR as well. PLEASE send this info to any people/rescues that you think can take/foster her. This sweetie needs our help! Thank you for helping to network her. PM if you have any questions.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

She sure is a pretty little girl.


----------



## Maizy Moo's Mum (Jul 4, 2012)

She is beautiful I hope someone can take her-sure wish I could!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I wish I could take her as well!!!


----------

